# See? My birds read forums, too :-)



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

I was busily soaking up all the knowledge and funny stories on this forum when my 2 Doves decided it was *their turn for attention. They think I'm giving too much attention to cyber-birds online lol 
Thankfully I had a camera handy


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

awwwww...!!!

Dawn


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

Haha! I guess they're jealous, huh?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

I think they're trying to cover the monitor with their tails so you can't read anymore...LOL!!! 

Dawn


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL........ Oh that is too cute! What are their names?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmmm, maybe they have their own secret chat forums


----------



## Luffy (Feb 27, 2011)

lol, great to see that yours learned on their own. I was teaching mine to do that  earlier.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It's a conspiracy!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos! Smart birds, too! 

Terry


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Makes you wonder what they do when we are away doesn't it?
View attachment 19405


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

too funny.. wonder how hard it is to clean bird poo from the key board?...lol..


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

rofl! What nosey critters lol I know now what happens to all my Cheetos and Pepsi.
Shoot, I've been blaming my husband, it's the birds! Sucking down Pepsi and chattin' it up on the web while I'm sound asleep at night :-D


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Mitzi said:


> I was busily soaking up all the knowledge and funny stories on this forum when my 2 Doves decided it was *their turn for attention. They think I'm giving too much attention to cyber-birds online lol
> Thankfully I had a camera handy


LOL... I'm beginning to think they want you off the computer so they can use it themselves


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

K&K, after seeing everyone else's pictures of their birds on their computers I think that's exactly what's going on!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hummmmm.....is that why they call this place "PIGEON ~TALK"?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Now that was a nice photo for a promo of pigeon talk hahaha


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> too funny.. wonder how hard it is to clean bird poo from the key board?...lol..


A lot easier than crumbs and spilt coffee,
mind you, when seeds get under the keys it makes typiiin a li ttle b it 
squakward


----------

